# Dolly and Dizzy two female ragdolls seek new home URGENTLY at ukrcc



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Dolly and Dizzy are 10 year old female Ragdolls and seek a new home urgently. Dolly is bi-colour and Dizzy is mitted, but at this time we have no information on their colour. The girls are neutered, but their vaccinations are out of date and they have had not been health checked for some time.

We are told by the owner that they use their litter tray reliably and that both girls are happy to be groomed. The owner tells us that their coats are matt free and in good condition. They are primarily indoor cats, but do have access to a secure garden, which they visit infrequently.

The girls are friendly, but are not lap cats. They prefer being cared for by a female.
They are not used to young children or other children and although they have lived with a dog in the past, it was many years ago.

We are seeking a quiet, child free, pet free home where the girls will have a female owner. They will need vaccinating and health checking, but the UKRCC will help meet the costs of this. They need a home where they will have human companionship for at least part of the working day and will not be left for long hours.

If you feel you can give a life long commitment to Dolly and Dizzy and provide them with a safe, loving, understanding home, then please complete our online adoption application at Welcome to the UKRCC and indicate your interest in them.

Thank you


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

these two no longer need a new home


----------

